# How to get rid of "Debug assertion failed" error message



## Frisk (Nov 16, 2015)

So I don't know what I did but one day this error message started popping up on my computer that says "Debug assertion failed! program" C:\Program Files (x86)\microsoft visual studio 10.0\vc\include\xstring 
line: 930
expression: invalid null pointer
For information on how you can cause an assertion failure, see the visual C++ documentation on asserts"

I have no idea what ANY of that means, and I've looked up solutions but they're all too complicated and involve codes and stuff I don't know how to do. 
Can someone please give me an explanation and solution I can understand?
Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a programmers' problem, to fix it, they must change their code. Nothing you can do about it.


----------

